# Possible new owner with grooming worries



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

We are seriously thinking of getting a cockerpoo as our first dog - I have a few questions regarding grooming if you would be so kind as to help me out !

How long each day does it take to groom and work out the matts? Are they quite hard work or OK? What are they like compared to poodles or does it depend upon the coat type?

We are hoping for a more poodle like coat with tigher curls I think - or is this more hard work to maintain and grrom?

We would ofc be more than happy to spend time grooming our pup but I just wanted to know before we take the plunge what time this will take up - I'd hate to have the little pup and then have a shock when I relaise just how much time it takes.

Is the grooming and clipping OK to do on your own or is it quite skilled? Sounds a bit scarey clipping a dog!  even though I cut my hibby hair with clipper - he does sitstill though (well relatively!!).

Any honest advice would be really welcome.

Do they have an undercoat? I think I have read somewhere that they do - does this cause issues? Do poodles have such an undercoat too or is it from the cocker side?

Sorry for all the questions but I really want to make sure we get the right dog so we dont let hom down.

Thanks !


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am no expert, but can only give you my own experience. Yes, frequent grooming is required to keep coats in good condition. Having said that, this does not need to be a chore - a nice quiet evening groom with a slicker brush can be very relaxing for both dog and owner. I don't think cockapoos have 'undercoats' as some other dogs have. When he was losing his baby coat, there was a mixture of fur which, I suppose could seem like an undercoat.
I, like many on here, clip my dog myself. A one-day grooming course is very useful for demonstrating the do's and don'ts but in my opinion, unless you are going to show your dog, keeping it clean, tidy and matt-free is more important that having the fluffy dog parlour look. 
Good grooming tools are essential, and well worth their cost - they can pay for themselves in a matter of months.
My technique is to do Teddy little and often. We are both just recovering from a marathon session caused by my leaving him too long, and I do not intend to let that happen again (Teddy agrees with me on that issue)
Stopping now, as I am sure others will have their experiences to add...


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello and welcome
Pushca is 18 mths and her coat gets very thick and curly in places. I love her looking teddy-like but it is a fine line as she just suddenly starts to look like a yak. I brush her every night but she does get matts so then I get her groomed. It is a little bit of work to put in every day with baths fortnightly and can be expensive to get a good groomer but well worth it and especially as you don't get hairs all over the house.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I brush Betty every day for about 15mins but she seems to not mind now. I get the brush out and she just comes to sit on my knee and waits to be brushed and then we always have a cuddle after!!

She goes to the groomer every 6 to 8 weeks.

Xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I try and spend about 5 minutes with Nacho everyday - easier said than done. If not it is usually every other day. He has his full adult coat now and I have given up on his ears (that's the groomers job on Wednesday). This will be his second groom and he is 10 months old. It costs me £25 and the lady comes to my house to do it. I find that I can normally cut the mats out (they usually appear in the backs of his legs). 

To be fair I thought he would be a bit more high maintenence than he is xx


----------

